# Mendota DXV vs Lennox merit Plus



## q95 (Jan 2, 2014)

We're building a new home in Minnesota.  I've got a few quotes from our builder's fireplace contractor and have visited their showroom some.  I think we're narrowing down the choices a bit, but the two options are quite a bit apart in price.  

We are looking for two fireplaces.  We have a $10,000 budget (fireplace units, install & finishing (stone, tile, mantel, etc)).  The gas line is included via the plumbing base bid.

The main room fireplace is living room.  Its a 9' wall at ceiling with valuted ceiling (8/12 pitch roof).  Its an 'open' plan ... no walls separating living room, kitchen, dining, stairway, entry foyer, part of hallway.  Probably 800-900 sq ft.

The second room fireplace is a 4-season porch.  Its approx 13 x 15.  9' wall at ceiling with vault (8/12 pitch roof).

These are the install (no finish - ie, extra for stone/brick/tile/mantel, etc):

Lennox Merit Plus Pro MPDP40 comes in at $3,250
Lennox Merit Plus Pro MPDP35 comes in at $3,200

That totals out to $6,450 and would leave room in the budget for finishing them.

The other option is:

Mendota DXV-45 DT3 LX at $5,950
Mendota DXV-35 DT3 LX at $5,575

That totals out to $11,525.  Already over $1,500 over budget and they're "unfinished".

We looked at Mendota Full-View, but that was even more expensive.

Since my wife LOVES to soak up heat, we want a higher output unit.  We're going to have a lot of wood floors, where the fireplace may come in handy to raise the temp in the room(s) that we're in a few degrees.

I'm convinced the Mendota is a better unit (from the sales pitch and reading a bit online).   I'm not sure if the Lennox (which we like the looks of) would be sufficient (lower BTU, lower efficiency).

Does anyone have any opinion on either line of units or suggestions on a slightly cheaper Mendota or Mendota-like line?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2014)

Well, have you looked at any of the Heat N Glo units? I'm not saying they're better than anyone else's, but they've got some realistic looking flame presentations & they just may be in the ballpark, BTU-wise & cost-wise, as the Lennox & Mendota lines. They are also manufactured in Minnesota, IIRC...


----------



## q95 (Jan 2, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> Well, have you looked at any of the Heat N Glo units? I'm not saying they're better than anyone else's, but they've got some realistic looking flame presentations & they just may be in the ballpark, BTU-wise & cost-wise, as the Lennox & Mendota lines. They are also manufactured in Minnesota, IIRC...



We had a "Heat N Glo" at out other house.  It was "ok", but made terrible 'thuds'/'pops' when cooling down.   Anyway, this is the same dealer that we got that one from, and they no longer sell Heat N Glo.   Apparently our builder does a lot of business with this local company and we apparently get the highest discount from them.

How do those quoted prices look?


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 2, 2014)

i have worked on both lennox and mendota lines and if i were to choose it would mendota .They are built pretty well ,the heat they produce is good and there overall appearance of there fire is pretty good.Saying that they are priced to high for my liking .If i was building a new home i would be interested in the KOZY fireplace line.They have impressed me with there build quality and the look of there flames.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 2, 2014)

q95 said:


> We had a "Heat N Glo"


i would not own a heat-n-glo if you gave it to me


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> i would not own a heat-n-glo if you gave it to me


 
That is your opinion & I will defend your right to say it, but lets not bash ANYBODY, please...


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 2, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> but lets not bash ANYBODY, pl



it wasnt intending to bash them, if i was too harsh.... sorry .If some one likes h&g more power to them,but when you have serviced as many units  as i have you get opinionated easliy.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 3, 2014)

xtrordinair said:


> it wasnt intending to bash them, if i was too harsh.... sorry .If some one likes h&g more power to them,but when you have serviced as many units  as i have you get opinionated easliy.


 
The thing is, that I HAVE serviced and installed PRIMARILY the HnG product line. Inserts, fireplaces & stoves. I even sold them as well. My opinion is that they are as good as anybody else's. I will admit to having limited experience with the Mendota line & virtually none with Lennox.


----------



## tlingit (Jan 4, 2014)

We just installed a Mendota, it is so beautiful, however, be aware that they seem to be having some serious problems with finish on the liners, and to a lesser degree the stove as well.  Be very confident that your dealer will be someone you can work with to resolve any issues.  The one we purchased was a clean view modern.  It arrived with a cracked burner and the liner paint had defects, one trim piece was flawed.  (Looked like a clogged sprayer).  Our dealer worked with the company, and they replaced both, but the second liner arrived with a scratch, and one of the trim pieces was not painted on both sides.  I'm waiting to hear how the company wants to resolve that.  If you buy from them, do a careful detailed inspection before you accept it.


----------



## q95 (Jan 6, 2014)

I went to the fireplace shop today.  It looks like Kozy Heat is a bit higher in BTU and also has both "ceramic glass" & "Black Enamel Panels" that we like/want.  We're leaning toward the Kozy Heat Thief River Falls for the smaller room (28,000 to 20,000 BTU) and the Kozy Heat Minnetonka (40,000 to 21,500 BTU) for the larger room.  I really like the fire box of the Thief River Falls and wish the Minnetonka was the same style.

I hope to have the bid back later today and we can make our choice.  I think right now, its going to be Lennox vs Kozy Heat.  And, I think Kozy Heat will win out.   I'd like the Mendota, but its well over 2X the cost for the unit itself.  I just can't go that high as we're "new construction" and at/over budget on many areas already!

Does anyone have any specific items/comparison for consideration on the Lennox vs Kozy Heat that we may find helpful as we finalize our choice?


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 6, 2014)

the theif river and minnetonka are great choices .we sell alot of the princeton model also but either one of the ones you chose will be great choices..I will add a word of advice if either unit is on a outside wall make sure your builder insulates the area behind the unit .This may seem silly but i see this missed alot .They insulate the fireplace face wall thinking thats all you need to do.big mistake!Also if you are on propane if at all possible try to go vertical with the venting, propane burns a little dirty and can leave a little staining on the side of the house if you go horizontal.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jan 8, 2014)

There is no comparison between the way a KOZY is built and the way a Mendota is built. Have the dealer pull the top off of both and you can see the difference. Think about what it costs to replace a zero clearance fireplace. Take a look at the P4 ratings. 

The Kozy is a decent fireplace but you get what you pay for. The Mendota won't pop and creak every time it gets hot.

Thanks

Brad


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 8, 2014)

Ironhorse74 said:


> The Mendota won't pop and creak every time it gets hot.


i have seen many mendotas have contraction noises when cooling down .You right when you say YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR ...Kozy makes a great product for the money.


----------



## John Gabel (Jan 9, 2014)

I have had my Mendota for a little over a year now. It is a very nice fireplace.  I have noticed no noises either heating up nor cooling down. It was well worth the extra money for comfort and piece of mind.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jan 10, 2014)

Man... I love them all really. Mendota has a lot of nice luxury options. Kozy has a good line as well. I can also vouch very highly for the Heatilator Novus series fireplaces. The gas fireplace market is VERY competitive. When it comes right down to it, they all use the same valves etc. You are paying more for the look you want than anything. Heat exchangers aren't exactly breaking news and neither are BTUs. I would also look into Archgard, as they have stepped it up on the "pretty" factor but have always been an amazing bang for the buck product.

If you want something super beautiful, check out Town and Country.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

Lets hear about your experience in the field working on them everyday...or are you basing this on the couple units you have owned or seen or read about.yeah my ford van weighs twice as much as my trans-am so its built far better..lol


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

good to know that your comments arent based on very little background in the industry.This forum is full of people who base everything they know on the few units they have owned ,seen or read about.As far as bonafides  go ,comparing careers would turn into a dick swinging contest real quick!


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

what would that prove ...your job is to push mendota ....i get that ,oh and your accomplishments dont impress me in the least.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

im not trying to burn bridges you started with the im better than you bonification


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jan 11, 2014)

Let's calm down. When it comes right down to it we haven't had a poor product suggested in this thread. I've worked with MANY lines over the years. VC, Lopi, Regency, FPX, Archgard, Heatilator, Heat N Glo, Jotul, Quadrafire, Kozy, Enviro (just recently),Mendota, Town and Country, Dovre, Hearhtstone, and more.....

When it comes down to it they all use the same valves, they all work well, and they all do their jobs. Anything with a fire in it made of metal will make a creaking sound once in a while, it's physics.

Chill. When it comes down to it it's the look you are after. The selenoids etc. are usually made by the same company no matter the manufacturer, even if they aren't it's like buying car parts at O'Reillys. Old replacement fans for whitfields come from fasco or rotom.

The gas fireplace market is VERY competitive as I mentioned before.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

i was glad to see your background .it makes your opinion more valuable to me and others


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

RockyMtnHigh said:


> Let's calm down. When it comes right down to it we haven't had a poor product suggested in this thread. I've worked with MANY lines over the years. VC, Lopi, Regency, FPX, Archgard, Heatilator, Heat N Glo, Jotul, Quadrafire, Kozy, Enviro (just recently),Mendota, Town and Country, Dovre, Hearhtstone, and more.....
> 
> When it comes down to it they all use the same valves, they all work well, and they all do their jobs. Anything with a fire in it made of metal will make a creaking sound once in a while, it's physics.
> 
> ...


Im calm, i was just trying to get a rise out of him.I have seen in other post that he either loves mendota or is involved with the company.For what its worth we are a mendota dealer and i actually went out today and repaired a greenbriar.


----------



## xtrordinair (Jan 11, 2014)

flame on then ...geez give it a rest tough guy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 11, 2014)

Take it to conversations folks. Tinkling matches add nothing to the thread.


----------



## sunshinerye (May 10, 2015)

Hi q95, 
I was hoping you could update us on your choice. I'm in the process of choosing a gas fireplace for our new home, like yourself last year. Same budget. We live in the New Hampshire. I was curious...what did you end up choosing and do you like the choice? I was going between the Mendota DXV 45 (Did you think this was a good size choice for the great room? Or would you have chosen the 35?) vs. Fireplace Xtrordinair 864HO vs. Lenox

Would you have done anything differently in your new home? Thanks so much!


----------

